# Login Problem und update / install troubles

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen erstmal !

Patient wäre ein Laptop --> LENOVO V15-ADA Iron Grey, AMD Ryzen 5 3500U, 4x 2.10GHz, 8GB DDR4, 512GB M.2 SSD, AMD Radeon Vega 8 IGP

(Wlan hat bis vor kurzem funktioniert :-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1144026.html )

Problem:

Nach dem ich das Wlan zusammen gebracht habe und funktionsttüchtig war hab ich mir xorg / xfce4 / lightDM installiert.

Seit dem geht mal wieder nix ... Wlan kann ich mich nicht mehr verbinden und beim hochfahren sehe ich den LightDM aber ich kann nichts eintippen.

Nach gefühlten paar Sekunden friert der ganze Laptop ein und ich muss per Powertaste neu starten.

Fehlermeldung von xorg:

```
Fatal server error:

parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (Permission denied)
```

Fehlermeldung vom Wlan verbindung muss ich noch gucken wo die steht ... jedenfalls wenn ich mit über den wpa_supplicant konsolen befehl verbinde kommt kein fehler aber wenn ich einen ping losschicke kommt Konnte Namensauflösung nicht machen oder so ... 

Warum jetzt Wlan auch nicht mehr geht stehe ich sowieso noch im Dunkeln ... vorher ging es und nun nach xorg / xfce4 / lightdm install gehts nicht mehr ? hmm 

Ich muss jetzt über chroot zu greifen damit ich wlan verbindung habe sonst keine chance.

Eventuell hat wer wieder hilfreiche Tipps. Der Laptop ist jedenfalls sehr bockig   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ich versuche schnellst möglich logfiles hochzuladen. Falls sonst div. ausgaben oder so gbraucht werden bitte schreiben ich versuche sie schnellst möglich dann nachzuliefern.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Patient wäre ein Laptop

 

Privat versichert? Oder gesetzlich?   :Smile: 

Hier scheint es jedenfalls mehrere unterschiedliche Wehwehchen zu geben....

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich, nicht in einen Display Manager (DM) zu booten, sondern zur TTY Konsole. Dann Login und "startx", um die Desktop-Umgebung (DE) zu starten. Analyse und Behebung von Problemen sind dann wesentlich einfacher.

Wenn Du beim LightDM nichts eintippen kannst und der gesamte Laptop einfriert, hat das vermutlich nichts mit dem WLAN zu tun. Es sei denn, der LightDM wartet auf irgendeine Netzwerkauflösung - und es kommt Dir nur so vor, als ob er eingefroren wäre.

Wenn das WLAN nach der Installation von xorg / xfce4 / lightDM nicht mehr geht, dann war das WLAN entweder noch nicht richtig konfiguriert - oder aber Deine WLAN Konfiguration wurde beim Installieren oder beim Starten der DE zerschossen. Das könnt beispielsweise passieren, wenn Du Dein WLAN ohne NetworkManager konfiguriert hast - und die DE den NetworkManager reinzieht und aktiviert.

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich einen ping losschicke kommt Konnte Namensauflösung nicht machen oder so ...

 

Welche Art von Ping hast Du denn losgeschickt? Ping auf einen Namen? Oder Ping auf eine IP-Adresse? Letzterer benötigt eigentlich keine Namensauflösung. Wenn Du einen Namen angegeben hast: klar, dann muss erst mal eine Namensauflösung durchgeführt werden - und wenn diese nicht funktioniert, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung.

Ich würde folgendes machen:

Booten umstellen auf "Booten zur TTY Konsole".

Dann erst einmal zur TTY Konsole booten und login. Funktioniert das WLAN? Wenn nicht: fixen. 

Wenn das WLAN funktioniert, DE mit "startx" starten. Funktioniert das WLAN immer noch? Oder jetzt nicht mehr? Funktioniert die DE? Oder gibt es hier Probleme? Friert der Laptop ein?

Wenn WLAN und DE laufen, würde ich es so lassen. Wenn Du gerne einen DM haben möchtest, würde ich ihn erst jetzt installieren bzw. aktivieren, nachdem Netzwerk und DE einwandfrei laufen.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hy ho vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort erstmal ... !!

Nun ja hab das bis jetzt immer so gemacht .... Gentoo installiert, xfce4, Login manager früher slim aber das wird ja nicht mehr weiterentwickelt was ich gelesen hab darum jetzt lightdm.

Naja TTY und dann startx is mir echt zu ... mühsam ^^  deshalb eben Display Manager booten.

So umstellen, das heist in der config vom Display-manager von lightdm auf xdm umstellen wieder... ok

Naja Wlan hab ich am anfang immer nur über 

```
wpa_supplicant -i wlp2s0 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B 
```

gestartet. Gut möglich das ich da was zerschossen hab bei der installation   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

also ich hab 

```
ping -c3 www.google.de

und

ping -c3 10.0.0.138 
```

probiert. Letzteres wäre mein Router nicht mal der wird angepingt .. gruml

Naja ich starte den Laptop und LightDM startet und ich kann dann nix mehr machen weder auf tty1 oder sonst wo hinwechseln ... es blinkt nur kurz beim passwort eingabe der curser. Was aber dann durchs einfrieren auch aufhört ... 

NumLock auf der tastatur geht dann auch nicht mehr (led ein und ausschalten geht halt nicht mehr) 

(hab mal alle logs gelöscht um bessern überlick zu bekommen deshalb steht oft nicht viel drinnen)

In der auth.log steht mal das drinnen

```
Nov  2 18:09:21 gentoomini kernel: elogind-daemon[1202]: New seat seat0.

Nov  2 18:09:21 gentoomini kernel: elogind-daemon[1202]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (Power Button)

Nov  2 18:09:21 gentoomini kernel: elogind-daemon[1202]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event1 (Power Button)

Nov  2 18:09:21 gentoomini kernel: elogind-daemon[1202]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event0 (Lid Switch)

Nov  2 18:09:21 gentoomini kernel: elogind-daemon[1202]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event4 (AT Translated Set 2 keyboard)

Nov  2 18:09:23 gentoomini lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm-greeter:session): session opened for user lightdm(uid=999) by (uid=0)

Nov  2 18:09:22 gentoomini kernel: elogind-daemon[1202]: New session 1 of user lightdm.
```

das ist die fehlermeldung vom wlan

```
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp2s0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.
```

xorg.o.log

```
https://dpaste.com/CE9G7NV7C
```

----------

## mike155

Xorg.log: der AMDGPU-Teil sieht gut aus. Allerdings vermisse ich Einträge zu den Eingabegeräten (Input Devices). Entweder sind diese noch nicht richtig konfiguriert - oder es fehlt ein Teil der Xorg.log.

Bitte folge den Anweisungen auf der Libinput Seite und stelle sicher, dass alles korrekt konfiguriert ist. Wichtig sind die Kernel-Optionen und der Eintrag INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" in der make.conf, mit anschließendem "emerge --update --deep --changed-use -av @world"

Netzwerk: wichtig ist, dass man sich für Netzwerk-Konfigurationsmethode entscheidet - und dann auch nur diese verwendet:

von Hand / mit eigenen Scripten

netifrc

systemd-networkd

NetworkManager

...

Wenn Du den wpa_supplicant-Befehl beispielsweise bisher von Hand eingegeben hast, kann das nicht ausreichend gewesen sein - weil vorher das Interface auf "up" gesetzt werden muss und ein DHCP-Client gestartet werden muss. Du hast also - ohne es zu wissen - bereits Methode 1 (wpa-supplicant von Hand) mit einer der Methoden 2-5 (Interface auf "up" setzen und automatischer Start des DHCP-Clients) gemischt. Über die Installation der GUI kam dann möglicherweise noch ein weiterer Dienst (NetworkManager?) hinzu. Dann ist es kein Wunder, dass es nicht funktioniert.

In der Log-Datei steht auch ein Hinweis darauf, dass hier möglicherweise mehrere Dinge parallel laufen, die nicht parallel laufen sollten:

```
You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.
```

Am besten entscheidest Du Dich für eine Methode. Beispielsweise für netifrc (wenn Du OpenRC verwendest) oder für systemd-networkd (wenn Du Systemd verwendest). Konfiguriere diese ordentlich, so dass Dein Netzwerk-Interface nach dem Booten automatisch funktioniert - ohne Eingabe von Hand.

Setze Deine USE-Flags so, dass alle anderen Methoden (z.B. NetworkManager) nicht installiert werden (bzw. deinstalliert werden, falls sie schon installiert sind). Falls das nicht möglich sein sollte: stelle zumindest sicher, dass die anderen Dienste beim Systemstart nicht automatisch gestartet werden.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Alles klar werd ich morgen der reihe nach abarbeiten .. komme leider heute nicht dazu ...

----------

## robbenklopper

Welchen Kernel nutzt du?

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit LightDM, allerdings nur mit Kernel 5.10.77.

Mit 5.10.76, 5.14.x und 5.15.x funktioniert alles bestens.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen !

So mal der Reihe nach ... Ich hab nochmal alles kontrolliert bezüglich Interface (Tastatur - Synaptics Mouse) und deinen Tipp --> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput verwendet und für Synaptics diese --> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics

Tastatur hab ich zum laufen gebracht, Maus (Synaptics) leider nicht ... kein plan was da ich noch vergessen oder machen muss ... Im Kernel ist laut Wiki alles aktiviert. 

laut dmesg kommt immer wieder diese meldung 

```
PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usbcore: registered new interface driver synaptics_usb

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4
```

Wäre echt super wenn ich das noch irgendwie hinbekomme mit der Laptop touchpad /mouse ... 

So nun das Netzwerk, ich arbeite mit OpenRC. Irgendwie ist was von systemd network dings drauf gekommen obwohl ich alles was mit systemd ist deaktiviert habe im Kernel und per make.config...

Jedenfalls läuft das Netzwerk mal wieder als ich das Systemd ding deintalliert habe. (über wpa_supplicant befehl und dhcpcd).

Hallöchen @robbenklopper also ich verwende linux-5.10.76-gentoo-r1 Kernel.

Das einzige was eventuell bei dir auch sein kann ist LightDM hat oben rechts in der Fensterecke ne config möglichkeit wo man die Session umstellen kann. Eventuell dort mal reingucken.

----------

## mike155

Hast Du auch die im Abschnitt "Troubleshooting" auf der Synaptics Seite gezeigten Schritte durchgeführt?

----------

## robbenklopper

Hi,

@Schattenschlag

Mit dem „gleichen Problem“ meinte ich dass der Rechner ebenfalls beim Loginbildschirm von LightDM einfriert und keine Maus oder Tastatureingabe mehr möglich ist.

Neustart per Magic SysRq funktioniert allerdings noch.

Dies tritt bei mir nur mit Kernel 5.10.77 auf, deshalb die Frage nach der Kernelversion.

----------

## Schattenschlag

So sorry die späte Antwort von mir .. musste paar Überstunden schieben ...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@mike155 Jap hab ich und sogar mehrfach kontrolliert das ganze. Im Kernel hab ich alles was irgendwie mit dem Thema zu tun hat aktiviert einmal per Modul und einmal fix einkompiliert half beides nichts. 

LiveCd bringt mir auch nix da hier sowieso keine Maus benötigt wird. Hab es trotzdem mal verglichen aber das was aktiviert war auf der livecd ist bei mir auch aktiv.

Ne USB-Maus wird erkannt und funktioniert problemlos, nur will ich echt keine mitschleppen. Wie kann ich noch raus finden was ich vergessen haben ? ne Kernel Funktion ? oder doch noch einen Treiber oder Software ?

Das Touchpad wird auch nicht angezeigt unter xfce4->Einstellungen-> Maus und Touchpad. Hmm also wird kein Treiber geladen für das Touchpad.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

@robbenklopper Ach so hab ich dann falsch verstanden. Hmm eventuell mittels diff die configs vergleichen zwischen den Kernelversionen. Libinput nochmal kontrollieren / neu bauen. (glaub das hat bei mir geholfen)

Wenn die MagicSysRq funktionieren kann es sich nur um eine Kleinigkeit handeln, bei mir hat ja außer der Power knopf nichts funktioniert.

----------

## robbenklopper

@Schattenschlag

Nach dem Update auf Kernel 5.10.78 funktioniert wieder alles so wie es sollte.

Es ist ein testing System, da können solche lustigen Sachen schon mal passieren.

Du könntest den Laptop mal von einem Livesystem ( Ubuntu, Manjaro usw. ) starten und nachschauen welcher Treiber dort für das Touchpad geladen wird und den dann mal unter Gentoo laden.

Hat mir bei neuer Hardware schon oft geholfen und vereinfacht die Kernelkonfiguration.

----------

## pietinger

 *robbenklopper wrote:*   

> Nach dem Update auf Kernel 5.10.78 funktioniert wieder alles so wie es sollte.

 

5.10.78 besteht zum großen Teil nur aus "reverts" ... (also Rücknahmen vorheriger Patches) ... kann also gut sein, dass 5.10.77 nicht so der Hit war.

----------

## robbenklopper

@pietinger

Jo, es war der hier:

https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/diff/include/linux/usb/hcd.h?id=v5.10.78&id2=v5.10.77

----------

